# where can i find a cheap mortar and pestle?



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I've looked all over and all I can find is really expensive ones made of marble and such. I don't need anything that high-end, just something to moosh things up in once in a while. Thanks!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Check out the housewares department at your local department store, I got one from the Bay for around $10 or $15 bucks, but I would recommend not buying one with a wood pestle, I got rid of that one and I have a marble one that I bought at the PNE for $20 bucks.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Pendery's catalogue has a wonderful selection of all different kinds of mortars and pestles including the lava molcajete which retails for $14.95. There are marble and wood also. They have a website and you can probably find these items on it: http://www.penderys.com. Happy Hunting.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Kmart sells them in the Housewares dept.  I always planned on getting one but couldn't find a really great excuse.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Go visit markets that specialize in Middle Eastern and/or Indian foods. I purchased mine there.


----------

